# I need a good mango recipe



## GhostTristy

Hi DIY-ERS. I really need some help.. I know this may not be the appropriate thread.. (if against the rules, please move or remove.) 

Anyway I have a simple 2 part question.. I need a recipe for a simple mango juice..plain sweet mango with or without ice. A recipe that is tried and tested please, as my budget is a bit restricted due to trying out rubbish recipes from some unknown website. 

Secondly. I need a good nicotine. . What does anybody recommend? And personal preference.. 3mg pg or vg nic? 

TIA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

GhostTristy said:


> Hi DIY-ERS. I really need some help.. I know this may not be the appropriate thread.. (if against the rules, please move or remove.)
> 
> Anyway I have a simple 2 part question.. I need a recipe for a simple mango juice..plain sweet mango with or without ice. A recipe that is tried and tested please, as my budget is a bit restricted due to trying out rubbish recipes from some unknown website.
> 
> Secondly. I need a good nicotine. . What does anybody recommend? And personal preference.. 3mg pg or vg nic?
> 
> TIA



Cap Sweet Mango
WS-23 for the ice

I would recommend Gold Nic, pricey but worth it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

making this thread for @GhostTristy 
Will move his post here shortly and it will appear above this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GhostTristy

Silver said:


> making this thread for @GhostTristy
> Will move his post here shortly and it will appear above this one


Wow, thank you so much silver. . Really appreciate this 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

mango slushy
tfa manga 5%
cap sweat mango 5%
sweet lychee 2.5%
cc ws 23(10) 3%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GhostTristy

Moerse Rooikat said:


> mango slushy
> tfa manga 5%
> cap sweat mango 5%
> sweet lychee 2.5%
> cc ws 23(10) 3%


Thank you so much man... I really appreciate this but I do have some boob questions. .. 
1. What brand is sweet lychee. 
2. What is cc ws 23 (10).
I know these questions may seem a bit silly, but it' totally new words to me.
Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Mango Crack

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

w23 is a coolent can use anny like black ice and so on
cap is capella

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

GhostTristy said:


> Thank you so much man... I really appreciate this but I do have some boob questions. ..
> 1. What brand is sweet lychee.
> 2. What is cc ws 23 (10).
> I know these questions may seem a bit silly, but it' totally new words to me.
> Thank you


I m guessing it's TFA sweet lychee, right @Moerse Rooikat ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I m guessing it's TFA sweet lychee, right @Moerse Rooikat ?


yes sorry my bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Adephi said:


> Mango Crack


+1 for Mango Crack, being in my rotation since July 2016.
Another excellent one someone posted about recently is Oh My Mango.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Armed

Moerse Rooikat said:


> mango slushy
> tfa manga 5%
> cap sweat mango 5%
> sweet lychee 2.5%
> cc ws 23(10) 3%


What would the steep time be on this?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Armed said:


> What would the steep time be on this?


With those ingredients, 1-2 days should be fine. Well, technically it'd be fine for shake&vape too, but I personally don't do that with fruity mixes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed

@Moerse Rooikat @Faiyaz Cheulkar i see cap makes sweet lychee, internet search doesnt have tfa as having sweet lychee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed

aktorsyl said:


> With those ingredients, 1-2 days should be fine. Well, technically it'd be fine for shake&vape too, but I personally don't do that with fruity mixes.


Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed

tfa lychee is also available...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Armed said:


> @Moerse Rooikat @Faiyaz Cheulkar i see cap makes sweet lychee, internet search doesnt have tfa as having sweet lychee


ok then its that one. i do skiep it one i dont have it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Armed said:


> @Moerse Rooikat @Faiyaz Cheulkar i see cap makes sweet lychee, internet search doesnt have tfa as having sweet lychee


You are right it's cap sweet lychee, I am new to DIY as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Another one I have been playing with.

Not quite there yet but good anyway:

*Mango Juice*

TFA Mango 1%
CAP Sweet Mango 5%
FA Fuji 1%
FA Liquid Amber 0.5%
INW Cactus 0.25%

TFA Koolada 1%
WS-23 0.5%

The cooling can be replaced with what you prefer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Cap sweet mango is definitely going on my shopping list. Is there an option to FA Liquid Amber and INW Cactus as I already have the remaining ingredients.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Mango Crack
6% Sweet Mango (CAP)
2% Dragon Fruit (TFA)
1% Fuji Apple (FA)
1% Ethyl Maltol (TFA)
0.5% Papaya (TFA)
0.5% Cactus (INW)

The cactus in this recipe too, can it be replaced or omitted ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

@Faiyaz Cheulkar I'm also new to DIY. I wouldnt leave it out, i read somewhere recently that it gives it that 'juicy' vibe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

And who doesn't love a juicy mango

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

The INW Cactus gives a juicy feeling to the mix. Nothing to replace it with. It can be left out but the juice will have something lacking.

In the next order get some INW Cactus. It's very concentrated and recipe's seldom ask for more than 1%. It will last a long time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777

Have always wondered about Cactus. Thanks @Adephi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Adephi said:


> The INW Cactus gives a juicy feeling to the mix. Nothing to replace it with. It can be left out but the juice will have something lacking.
> 
> In the next order get some INW Cactus. It's very concentrated and recipe's seldom ask for more than 1%. It will last a long time.


What about liquid amber? What does that do ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

It 'cooks' or 'ferments' fruits. It will help to turn an apple juice into a cider, for example. It's often used in pie recipes where the fruit that is used would seem too fresh and bright to be in a pie. So Liquid Amber is used to mellow it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

That said, I'm not sure why anybody would need to ferment anything with Cap Sweet Mango. For me, it's plenty fermented enough as is. Like "a crate of mangoes left for eight weeks on the docks in Maputo during summer" level of fermented. Although many don't get that. Wayne gets fresh, vibrant, candied mango which can be pushed up to 8% with no problems. Concrete River gets:



> Really heavy overripe mango on the exhale. Overripe to the point where I'm almost getting a diacetyl style movie-theater butter note.



And ID10-T concurs:



> Use too much and you're looking at a disgustingly overripe, bordering on rotten, mango. "Sweet" indeed; cloying, sickly sweet, the sweetness of decay, like the sweet smell that drying blood has under its metallic odor.



As ever, taste is subjective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777

RichJB said:


> That said, I'm not sure why anybody would need to ferment anything with Cap Sweet Mango. For me, it's plenty fermented enough as is. Like "a crate of mangoes left for eight weeks on the docks in Maputo during summer" level of fermented. Although many don't get that. Wayne gets fresh, vibrant, candied mango which can be pushed up to 8% with no problems. Concrete River gets:
> 
> 
> 
> And ID10-T concurs:
> 
> 
> 
> As ever, taste is subjective.


But tell us how you really feel about it @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GhostTristy

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Mango Crack
> 6% Sweet Mango (CAP)
> 2% Dragon Fruit (TFA)
> 1% Fuji Apple (FA)
> 1% Ethyl Maltol (TFA)
> 0.5% Papaya (TFA)
> 0.5% Cactus (INW)
> 
> The cactus in this recipe too, can it be replaced or omitted ??


Hi man I made this exact juice now.. but I made 3 versions. 1 as per recipe. 
1 without cactus
1 without Maltol. 

So far I have to say.. it' best to keep the cactus in.. you dint taste cactus at all but it brings out such a juicy feeling...

Number two... so far I love the version without Maltol, it' not too over the top sweet.. it really really huts the spot. It' brilliant as a shake and vape.. but I honestly think I would let it steep for a day.. I really want the cactus too "pop". Hope this helped you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

GhostTristy said:


> Hi man I made this exact juice now.. but I made 3 versions. 1 as per recipe.
> 1 without cactus
> 1 without Maltol.
> 
> So far I have to say.. it' best to keep the cactus in.. you dint taste cactus at all but it brings out such a juicy feeling...
> 
> Number two... so far I love the version without Maltol, it' not too over the top sweet.. it really really huts the spot. It' brilliant as a shake and vape.. but I honestly think I would let it steep for a day.. I really want the cactus too "pop". Hope this helped you.


Yeah, agree, I never added the Maltol either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Cap Sweet Mango
> WS-23 for the ice
> 
> I would recommend Gold Nic, pricey but worth it.



I add sweet cream to mine. 

I just added 20ml of juicy orange and 10ml tangerine with 5ml mango. So far it tastes alright. I might have to up the ice and leave it to steep for a month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Adephi said:


> The INW Cactus gives a juicy feeling to the mix. Nothing to replace it with. It can be left out but the juice will have something lacking.
> 
> In the next order get some INW Cactus. It's very concentrated and recipe's seldom ask for more than 1%. It will last a long time.


Quite correct. Just don't ever go above 1% - you'll get a prickly-pear/cactus flavour instead of just the juicy effect. I usually stay at 0.5% if I just want the effect from it. But even then you can taste that it's there.. it's unmistakable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton

One of my favourite mango based recipes at the moment:

1% Cantaloupe (TPA)
2% Cream Fresh (FA)
1% Papaya (TPA)
1% Sweetener (?)
5% Sweet Mango (CAP)
4% Mango (TPA)
1% Vanilla Swirl (TPA)

Needs a week to steep though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## haCid

Not sure if Im allowed to post links to suppliers, but try;

FSA Double Mango - 10%
https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/fsa-mango
Cap Super Sweet - 0.5%

This is the only thing my brother vapes, its got a very strong Mango taste which is nice 

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

haCid said:


> Not sure if Im allowed to post links to suppliers, but try;
> 
> FSA Double Mango - 10%
> https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/fsa-mango
> Cap Super Sweet - 0.5%
> 
> This is the only thing my brother vapes, its got a very strong Mango taste which is nice
> 
> Kind regards


add cap sweet lychee to that at 2% and it will pop more it boost the mango

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Moerse Rooikat said:


> mango slushy
> tfa manga 5%
> cap sweat mango 5%
> sweet lychee 2.5%
> cc ws 23(10) 3%


Thanks for sharing this one @Moerse Rooikat ! This has to be the first time I've found a recipe that I have all the concentrates for to quickly whip up!

I made this version and a bastardised one as well, adjusted the mango and added some Pineapple for some zing.

TFA Mango 2.5%
CAP Sweet Mango 7.5%
CAP Sweet Lychee 2.5%
TFA Juicy Pineapple 1.5%
WS23 3%

Will see how that turns out, but based on my nose the higher CAP Sweet Mango in mine has killed it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shadowfury

This is a Tangy Mango

Cap sweet mango 6%
Cap cantaloupe 3%
Cap sweet tangerine 3%
Cap sweet guava 2.5%
FLV sweetness 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> I add sweet cream to mine.
> 
> I just added 20ml of juicy orange and 10ml tangerine with 5ml mango. So far it tastes alright. I might have to up the ice and leave it to steep for a month.



@Stosta got a sample from me. What do you have to say about it? Any improvements I can work on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

RainstormZA said:


> @Stosta got a sample from me. What do you have to say about it? Any improvements I can work on?


I'm terrible at DIY so can't really say what is missing or could be added.

In saying that though, I would never turn down more mango taste!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

I am going to try some of these.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> I'm terrible at DIY so can't really say what is missing or could be added.
> 
> In saying that though, I would never turn down more mango taste!


Ok more mango, it is...

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vilaishima

GhostTristy said:


> Hi man I made this exact juice now.. but I made 3 versions. 1 as per recipe.
> 1 without cactus
> 1 without Maltol.
> 
> So far I have to say.. it' best to keep the cactus in.. you dint taste cactus at all but it brings out such a juicy feeling...
> 
> Number two... so far I love the version without Maltol, it' not too over the top sweet.. it really really huts the spot. It' brilliant as a shake and vape.. but I honestly think I would let it steep for a day.. I really want the cactus too "pop". Hope this helped you.



Fornax and myself made a similar one. Fistly without the Maltol. It was pretty good but lacked some sweetness. I then added 0.5% Super Sweet and 0.5% Artic Winter. That really changed it for me. Quite happy with it now but it can do with even more mango flavour I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Yeah i've searched long and hard for a proper Mango, unfortunately for me TFA Mango lacks ripeness, and CAP Sweet Mango has a burnt rubber (or latex, not sure) note if you crank it up. 

I found a mango that has all the elements i'm looking for in a mango, but with a good amount of sweetness - and no funny business when you crank her up in a mix. I also added TFA Banana Cream to help flesh out the Mango - and blends beautifully for a fuller creamy mouthfeel. If you dont have citric soda - you don't really need it here, it just ads a slight sour nuance, but its not 100% required in this mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah i've searched long and hard for a proper Mango, unfortunately for me TFA Mango lacks ripeness, and CAP Sweet Mango has a burnt rubber (or latex, not sure) note if you crank it up.
> 
> I found a mango that has all the elements i'm looking for in a mango, but with a good amount of sweetness - and no funny business when you crank her up in a mix. I also added TFA Banana Cream to help flesh out the Mango - and blends beautifully for a fuller creamy mouthfeel. If you dont have citric soda - you don't really need it here, it just ads a slight sour nuance, but its not 100% required in this mix.
> 
> View attachment 138521


CBE?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Andre said:


> CBE?


Hey @Andre - hope you doing well man, Cloud Burst Effects - I found it on the Vape Hyper Online Store, its a Malaysian concentrate. @RichJB did notes on it in one of our shows. 


So this is a time encoded link, you can just click on it - it will take you to the notes section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hey @Andre - hope you doing well man, Cloud Burst Effects - I found it on the Vape Hyper Online Store, its a Malaysian concentrate. @RichJB did notes on it in one of our shows.
> 
> 
> So this is a time encoded link, you can just click on it - it will take you to the notes section.



And you reckon that's the closest mango to Cush Man?

Like you said, I've tried CAP and TFA, and they're nowhere close to the flavour that I get from Cush Man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Stosta said:


> And you reckon that's the closest mango to Cush Man?
> 
> Like you said, I've tried CAP and TFA, and they're nowhere close to the flavour that I get from Cush Man.


Yup, look that I can find - we know that as soon as BLCK or TFM gets REKA Sparkling Mango in (so the conspiracy goes), that it will then be THE Cush Man Mango. Who knows - you might like this Mango a bit more. Its up there with the Cush Man Mango for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## therazia

An update to this thread:

I got the RAW mangoes (Lassi, Green & Yellow). They are damn good! 

I tried them together Lassi 4%, Green 1% and Yellow 3% and they were really good tasting like that. It needs some tweaking but it's really great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tinykey

What is the best Mango consetrate


----------



## Andre

Tinykey said:


> What is the best Mango consetrate


Probably FE Mango. FSA/CBE Double Mango also great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

cbe mango for me the best tasting mango, but it fades away after a few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I have done a mango. Just now! It's a complicated mix of concentrates and have filled my tank.it tastes like hospital but maybe because of the premix, not sure. I will steep and test in a day or two just to see if it's worth posting as a recipe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silo

Resistance said:


> I have done a mango. Just now! It's a complicated mix of concentrates and have filled my tank.it tastes like hospital but maybe because of the premix, not sure. I will steep and test in a day or two just to see if it's worth posting as a recipe.



Mmm hospital flavored.

Just needs ice! I like Cold Hospitals!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Silo said:


> Mmm hospital flavored.
> 
> Just needs ice! I like Cold Hospitals!


Mango not shining. I want it to shine so I might add a bit more cool to see if it helps.
The hospital taste settled. Flavours are rounding. Maybe it need another day to conform to medical aid standards where you get your own Aircon remote

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Andre said:


> Probably FE Mango. FSA/CBE Double Mango also great.





Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> cbe mango for me the best tasting mango, but it fades away after a few days



And Alphonso? 
I haven't used too much mango concentrates. What's the flavour type(which mango) actually looking for the mango flavour- The mangoe with the fibers growing from the pip. The ones you had to eat the fruit from and you'd floss I'm the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lukev

I tried a mix with 5% double mango CBE today and it really catches me at the back of the throat. Sort of like over-mixing mango fruit juice concentrate, and then your throat closes a little.

So yeah I'll be trying that at 3% tomorrow 

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

lukev said:


> I tried a mix with 5% double mango CBE today and it really catches me at the back of the throat. Sort of like over-mixing mango fruit juice concentrate, and then your throat closes a little.
> 
> So yeah I'll be trying that at 3% tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk




I’ve used CBE double mango @5% for over 2Litres of juice already and I’ve never experienced that, I wonder why. 

I use @StompieZA PMS recipe:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/760365

(Amazing recipe I might add, never mentioned it previously but I’ve been using this recipe as an ADV for just under a year now, Kudos to you) @StompieZA

I use CBE double mango @5%, the mango overpowers everything else in the mix but I’ve tried mixing without the peach and strawberry but it just isn’t the same, I can’t put my finger on what it adds but it definitely adds something lol. I absolutely love the CBE double mango concentrate. 

This is the recipe I use:

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lukev

Aasif cape vape said:


> I’ve used CBE double mango @5% for over 2Litres of juice already and I’ve never experienced that, I wonder why.
> 
> I use @StompieZA PMS recipe:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/760365
> 
> (Amazing recipe I might add, never mentioned it previously but I’ve been using this recipe as an ADV for just under a year now, Kudos to you) @StompieZA
> 
> I use CBE double mango @5%, the mango overpowers everything else in the mix but I’ve tried mixing without the peach and strawberry but it just isn’t the same, I can’t put my finger on what it adds but it definitely adds something lol. I absolutely love the CBE double mango concentrate.
> 
> This is the recipe I use:



It might just be me, but it seemed better at 4% and not as overpowering. I do love the flavour though, CBE really nailed it there.

Thanks for the recipe! I'm going to give that a go. CBE's double pineapple is also amazing, and works beautifully at 5%.

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

lukev said:


> It might just be me, but it seemed better at 4% and not as overpowering. I do love the flavour though, CBE really nailed it there.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe! I'm going to give that a go. CBE's double pineapple is also amazing, and works beautifully at 5%.
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk



I’ve tried that same recipe with the mango @4% as well and it also works, the mango was toned down abit which I didn’t like. With the Mango at 4% I got subtle notes of the strawberry and peach so maybe it would be better to start mixing it at 4% and work your way up or down from there. I love the “in your face mango” @5%. 

The only other CBE concentrate I’ve tried was Malaysian berry, wasn’t really a fan of it. 

I’m definitely going to give the CBE double pineapple a try after lockdown, need to ration my nic usage so I’m too afraid to try new recipes and I don’t like mixing testers without nic, might be petty but to me it’s not a true reflection of what the juice tastes like and sometimes when adding nic the flavour profile changes. 

(Sorry for derailing the thread guys)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

Or use (FE) Mango at 1/2 the %

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lukev

Aasif cape vape said:


> ...
> 
> I’m definitely going to give the CBE double pineapple a try after lockdown, need to ration my nic usage so I’m too afraid to try new recipes and I don’t like mixing testers without nic, might be petty but to me it’s not a true reflection of what the juice tastes like and sometimes when adding nic the flavour profile changes.



I'll try that at 4% and go up from there. I'd probably drop the ice a little too - black ice is quite strong haha. 

I don't vape nic but you make an interesting point about the fact that it changes the flavour - does that mean you have to choose different nic brands for your mixes?

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA

One i have been recently mixing are 

FE Mango - 3.5%
Mango Shake (FRA) - 2%
Mango V2 (FRA) - 2%
Super Sweet - 0.7%
Black Ice - 1%
Banana Cream TPA- 1.5%
Sweet Mango (CAP) - Optional 2%

This is a full bodied mango that hits all the different angles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

StompieZA said:


> One i have been recently mixing are
> 
> FE Mango - 3.5%
> Mango Shake (FRA) - 2%
> Mango V2 (FRA) - 2%
> Super Sweet - 0.7%
> Black Ice - 1%
> Banana Cream TPA- 1.5%
> Sweet Mango (CAP) - Optional 2%
> 
> This is a full bodied mango that hits all the different angles!


Better than Fandango? That is pretty much my mango benchmark at this point...


----------



## StompieZA

CJB85 said:


> Better than Fandango? That is pretty much my mango benchmark at this point...



So how this one came about is i made someone a mango using only 2 mangos and they wanted more mango....so without upping one specific mango % too much, i decided to use a bunch of good mango's together and it came out great. I have made this for several people and they all compliment me on how great it tastes. I personally love it as well and it does have way more body and depth than Fandango.


----------



## Aasif cape vape

lukev said:


> I'll try that at 4% and go up from there. I'd probably drop the ice a little too - black ice is quite strong haha.
> 
> I don't vape nic but you make an interesting point about the fact that it changes the flavour - does that mean you have to choose different nic brands for your mixes?
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk



I love me some ice haha. 

No I don’t use different nic brands for each mix, I usually use gold nic and been using Spyder nic since it’s release last year I think. Scrawny gecko just doesn’t work for me, I find it way too harsh. 

(This is just my personal opinion) 
I feel that sometimes the nic intensifies the flavour, it highlights the perfect notes of the concentrate but you have to find that sweet spot. For me with spyder nic it’s usually between 2-2.5mg anything above that I start getting a peppery taste, Gold nic it’s usually the 3mg mark for me. 

Maybe it’s all in my head as I’m so accustomed to vaping with nic and it just seems like the flavour is different without it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

StompieZA said:


> One i have been recently mixing are
> 
> FE Mango - 3.5%
> Mango Shake (FRA) - 2%
> Mango V2 (FRA) - 2%
> Super Sweet - 0.7%
> Black Ice - 1%
> Banana Cream TPA- 1.5%
> Sweet Mango (CAP) - Optional 2%
> 
> This is a full bodied mango that hits all the different angles!



This definitely looks like something I’d like to try. 

What is the purpose of the banana cream and can it be substituted for anything else? 
I’m asking because I find the taste of banana concentrates nauseating, I’ve used the Banana cream in a bamango recipe recently and I didn’t like it.


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Dooky said:


> Or use (FE) Mango at 1/2 the %



What’s your opinion on FE Mango compared to CBE double mango? 

I’ve used FE mango in this recipe as that’s what’s in the original recipe but I don’t know man. To me the FE mango tastes dry compared to the CBE mango. In other words the CBE mango tastes like a sweet juicy mango and the FE mango just tastes like a mango, nothing fancy.


----------



## StompieZA

Aasif cape vape said:


> This definitely looks like something I’d like to try.
> 
> What is the purpose of the banana cream and can it be substituted for anything else?
> I’m asking because I find the taste of banana concentrates nauseating, I’ve used the Banana cream in a bamango recipe recently and I didn’t like it.



So the Banana cream basically adds lots of body and thickness to the mango. You dont get much banana taste in the profile cause it blends in perfectly with the mango and almost becomes one. Its like vaping FE mango on its own...its not bad but adding some layers makes that same FE mango pop like fireworks

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

StompieZA said:


> So the Banana cream basically adds lots of body and thickness to the mango. You dont get much banana taste in the profile cause it blends in perfectly with the mango and almost becomes one. Its like vaping FE mango on its own...its not bad but adding some layers makes that same FE mango pop like fireworks



Thanks man, in that case I’m really keen on giving this a go when I order concentrates again. A package just arrived this morning with some concentrates so this recipe will have to wait for next time .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lukev

StompieZA said:


> So the Banana cream basically adds lots of body and thickness to the mango. You dont get much banana taste in the profile cause it blends in perfectly with the mango and almost becomes one. Its like vaping FE mango on its own...its not bad but adding some layers makes that same FE mango pop like fireworks


FA Cream Fresh also works well. It gives a fullness to the mix. I'm gonna try banana cream too  

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA

lukev said:


> FA Cream Fresh also works well. It gives a fullness to the mix. I'm gonna try banana cream too
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk



Creams and Custards also work but slightly gives it a desert taste and takes away the full fruity aspect. The banana Cream works wonders here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

Hey y'all, I'm also on the hunt for the Icey Mango Holy Grail (something similar to *Cultivape's* - Deez Icy Mangos).
After researching the many DIY recipes on this forum, I pooled together everything and came up with this:
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3605509/Icey+mango+30ml+tester (mostly adapted from this: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-2#post-406772) 

I came out too acidic and funky so I sort some advice from fellow local mixers and came up with this:
https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3662123/Simple+Icey+Mango+30ml+3mg

This time it was closer to what I wanted but I'm still trying to replicate the sweet, juicy mango profile and it's not quite there yet.

any helpful suggestions???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

StompieZA said:


> One i have been recently mixing are
> 
> FE Mango - 3.5%
> Mango Shake (FRA) - 2%
> Mango V2 (FRA) - 2%
> Super Sweet - 0.7%
> Black Ice - 1%
> Banana Cream TPA- 1.5%
> Sweet Mango (CAP) - Optional 2%
> 
> Stompie, How do you compare this to mang trio, after 3 days steep now I get lovely mouth feel on the Bana cream on mangtrio but the mango is at the back even with allfonso, curious to know, in trying to clone something called phat phog mango
> 
> Is the v2 and fra mangoes better?


----------



## herb1

Yep, I'm resurrecting this thread again 

Looking for concentrate recommendations for a sweet, juicy mango flavour - and one that doesn't tend to fade after a few weeks...?


----------

